# Singing in Indian Classical Music



## Ian Moore (Jun 28, 2014)

Can anyone tell me about the singing in ragas in Indian classical music? I get opposing information. Some say it is repetition of the notes they are singing; some say it is chanting without a specific meaning. I would love to know more about it.


----------

